# Tropical reptiles and amphibians



## orionmystery (Mar 28, 2015)

Up close with a Hagen's Pit Viper (Trimeresurus hageni). Malaysia.



Trimeresurus hageni IMG_8120 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Good looking and cooperative male (?) Bell's Angle-head lizard (Gonocephalus bellii) posing for me at night. Malaysia.



Gonocephalus bellii IMG_8063 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Out of focus  Lovely lil snake. Young Mueller's Blind Snake (Argyrophis muelleri). ID credit: Law Ing Sind and Evan Quah. Selangor, Malaysia. 



Argyrophis muelleri IMG_8047 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful green crested lizard, Bronchocela cristatella. Malaysia. 



Bronchocela cristatella IMG_7986 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Back off or I'll bite! (Or spit fire!)
Cat Gecko (Aeluroscalabotes felinus) showing her fierce side. She just lost her tail and was in the process of growing a new one. Malaysia.



Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_7968 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Starry eyes of the Cat Gecko (Aeluroscalabotes felinus). Malaysia.



Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_7807a copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Malayan Horned Frog (Megophrys nasuta). Night herping, Selangor, Malaysia.



Megophrys nasuta IMG_7874a copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Say Hi to this handsome Wallace's Flying Frog (Rhacophorus nigropalmatus). Malaysia.



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_7903a copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More Tropical reptiles amphibians Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice, especially the Horned Frog.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 30, 2015)

baturn said:


> Very nice, especially the Horned Frog.



Thanks, Brian.


----------

